# How can I get rid of those ugly water spots



## ism409 (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Hey Rip, how's the P21S holding up v. the Griots?
> 
> -Al *


Yeah, and also which one if any was easier to apply??
I am seriously considering the griots carnuba paste. I am wondering though..will it work as good on silver as it does with darker colors? :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ism409 said:


> *
> Yeah, and also which one if any was easier to apply??
> *


With the techniques Rip uses, no wax is easy to apply. They all take about 5 hrs. 

-Al


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Hiya Alee, 
I have one door panel and 1/2 the trunk with griots, and the rest is P21S. Too early to tell at this time, both have only been on since Dec.26th and the car is garaged most of the time. Water beading is slightly better on the P21S side on the trunk than the Griots Carnauba. 

ISM, the P21S is slightly easier to apply, seems the paste is better "mixed" where Griots I had to "churn it up and mash it with a fork" to get is properly mixed, seems maybe I might have got a jar of Griots that sat on a shelf for some time? Anyway, P21S is easier to apply, both come off the same, very easy. I noted that the Griots I had to go over some areas twice with cotton towels due to a 'smearing' oily effect that it left, the P21S just once.

Either wax, make SURE you get the P21S Paint Cleaner ($10)...that stuff will make or break the final wax you put on it!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Either wax, make SURE you get the P21S Paint Cleaner ($10)...that stuff will make or break the final wax you put on it! *


Did you get the P21S car wash stuff or have you been using the giant jugs of car wash from Griots?

-Al


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Did you get the P21S car wash stuff or have you been using the giant jugs of car wash from Griots?
> 
> -Al *


I did the typical:
Wash with Dawn, rinse.

Wash with Griots Car wash, rinse, dry.


----------



## ism409 (Dec 22, 2001)

I have allready purchased the paint cleaner.. :thumb:


----------



## ism409 (Dec 22, 2001)

this :








combined with this:









seems to be the combination of choice..hehe I like to work with visual references


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ism409 said:


> * I like to work with visual references  *


Be sure to use







first!

-Al


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

ISM--That will produce a shine like this:










Make sure you don't do any of the application process in the sun (no brainer) and make sure you apply it just as it instructs you to on the bottle(ie, the paint cleaner should be removed before it dries, etc. etc.)

Also, follow up with Alee's advice with a good carwash, you want to make sure you get 100% of the Dawn off too!


----------



## ism409 (Dec 22, 2001)

good visuals!!! That's what I like to see! :thumb:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Incidently, I followed up the wax with a quick detail spray to make sure I got everything off. I use Griots Speed Shine, but any quick detail spray should be sufficient. This also eliminates any possibility of "clouding" that can be apparent with some carnauba waxes (though I haven't noticed it with P21S or Griots...I did notice it with Meguires though last year on another vehicle)


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Incidently, I followed up the wax with a quick detail spray to make sure I got everything off. I use Griots Speed Shine, but any quick detail spray should be sufficient. This also eliminates any possibility of "clouding" that can be apparent with some carnauba waxes (though I haven't noticed it with P21S or Griots...I did notice it with Meguires though last year on another vehicle) *


How many gallons of speed shine do you think Rip goes through in a month?


----------



## ism409 (Dec 22, 2001)

Luckily I have not experienced clouding with my current carnuba paste (Gliptone) ..any way I have also ordered the griot's speedshine along with their claybar..so I am all set with that!
Also .. I currently use a sponge and I have been pondering the idea of a sheepskin washmitt ..Any experiences using one of these?? wondering if there really is a difference??


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*He probably has a 55 gallon drum*

My guess is they use a tanker truck to refill his drum every other week


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Hehe! I bought a gallon of Speed Shine in early december, so far I've used 35 oz. of it 

ISM, I'm an expert on washing items, unfortunately found out the hard way on a black finish...to make a long story short, here were MY findings (note: I used a 2-bucket method for washing to ENSURE that the wash products were not contaminated with dirt, and each time,the car was relatively already clean!)

Griots Boars hair brush:
Big time disappointment, I washed linear motions, very lightly, it left very noticeably hairline swirls. Took it back to the Griots outlet store/factory and showed the #3 man there the problem, he agreed that the BHB *might* have caused it and said they'd do some tests (yeah, right) and refunded my money.

AFter polishing those swirls out, I tried the Sheep skin wool mitt, Griots one, (very nice one)...again, disappointment, not as bad as the brush, but still showed some linear swirls, again, I polished and then tried...

Pep boys Terry cloth wash mitt. $4. Not one swirl. They fall apart after about 10-20 uses, but at $4 a pop, who cares!

Now, lighter finishes you'd probably never see these linear swirls that I mention above, but trust me, they will be there...black tells a tale that light finishes will not.

My 2 cents worth.


----------



## ism409 (Dec 22, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Pep boys Terry cloth wash mitt. $4. Not one swirl. They fall apart after about 10-20 uses, but at $4 a pop, who cares!
> *


4 bucks for no swirl marks..sounds like a deal :thumb:


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

*And I thought cleaning my car was a hobbie!!*



Ripsnort said:


> *Hehe! I bought a gallon of Speed Shine in early december, so far I've used 35 oz. of it
> 
> ISM, I'm an expert on washing items, unfortunately found out the hard way on a black finish...to make a long story short, here were MY findings (note: I used a 2-bucket method for washing to ENSURE that the wash products were not contaminated with dirt, and each time,the car was relatively already clean!)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips Rip. Going to try the Pep Wash mit. O Blue is just as bad with the swirls. Have to use a lite coat of 3M IHG every time I wax to deal with them.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Don't get the squarish Terries with a sponge in the center, they suck to deal with, get the glove-type. Its a "shag" style wash mitt, I believe its either terry cloth shag or cotton. Its NOT synthetic or wool, which has been determined on my black finish to cause swirls.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

After a year of using the BHB I have to agree with Rip, it causes swirls. I'm using the Sheepskin and have not seen them (Red finish)

Gawd, it hurts to say Rip waz right!

Shees!


----------



## BrianRocha (Jan 16, 2002)

Man, It's impossible to make black look right (for me anyways). I can never wax without getting those dark and light patches. ARRGGGHHH But I love the color. I think I'll go to the body shop and get about 5 or 6 coats of clear coat sprayed and baked on.  Oh the madness. I used some zymol today. I think it might have left swirls on the hood, but I couldn't tell as it got too dark. But it didn't do anything to the water spots!!! They really dull the finish. I think it's acid rain. I swear, nothing can stop it. it's invincible. I don't even think steel wool would get them off. (Itried that on the windows of my e30 and that didn't affect them one bit) Theyre like roaches, they adapt to any cleaning technique. I think I'm just going to pay the $100 the car detailing place charges to remove acid rain (if that's what they say it is).


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Do what I do . . . never wax your car !!!!

This news kills Alee but I've never waxed my car in the 1 1/2 yrs I've had it.

The funny thing is, when I wash it . . . it looks amazing . . .



(Alee after reading this message) Hurry get an ambulance . . . Alee just passed out and he isn't responding !!!


BTW my wheels are as clean as can be (I've actually ben washing them lately)


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *The funny thing is, when I wash it . . . it looks amazing . . .
> *


Oh but just wait until you put a fresh coat of wax on your car...!



> *
> BTW my wheels are as clean as can be (I've actually ben washing them lately) *


That pic you have of your kids helping you wash your wheels is classic!  You and Rip have a good deal going getting your kids to do the dirty work. 

-Al


----------

